# Easiest  way to install larger hdd in softmodded xbox



## jamespoo (Dec 17, 2016)

anybody know an easy way to replace the hdd in my xbox with a larger one


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2016)

Chimp.

Boot up your xbox, disconnect the IDE from the DVD and connect it to a IDE HDD (or SATA with IDE adapter)
Boot Chimp and let it clone the drive byte by byte.

Best thing to do is to only clone C and E (FTP over the F and G drive to your pc if you have them)


----------



## ikral (Dec 17, 2016)

So you do it while console is on? I can use hdd from my PC? I do have one spare 80 GB, I think it is ata or so.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes.
It must be a IDE one (the one with the large 40 pin connector) or a SATA one with an IDE adapter.

The swapping of the DVD to HDD occurs in the dashboard before you boot Chimp.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Dec 17, 2016)

jamespoo said:


> anybody know an easy way to replace the hdd in my xbox with a larger one


If its a version below 1.6 you can TSOP flash it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Yes.
> It must be a IDE one (the one with the large 40 pin connector) or a SATA one with an IDE adapter.
> 
> The swapping of the DVD to HDD occurs in the dashboard before you boot Chimp.


The Replacement drive must be set to slave.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkGabbz said:


> If its a version below 1.6 you can TSOP flash it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2016)

DarkGabbz said:


> If its a version below 1.6 you can TSOP flash it.



It's easier and more noob proof to just use Chimp for it.


----------



## TheLegendofMario (Dec 17, 2016)

You need to see if the replacement HDD is compatible by checking the list of compatible HDDs.
Xbox HDD Compatibility list.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Dec 17, 2016)

TheLegendofMario said:


> You need to see if the replacement HDD is compatible by checking the list of compatible HDDs.
> Xbox HDD Compatibility list.


If the TSOP flashes it it would not be a problem.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2016)

TheLegendofMario said:


> You need to see if the replacement HDD is compatible by checking the list of compatible HDDs.
> Xbox HDD Compatibility list.



It's rare to come across a drive that can't be locked.
I've had numerous HDDs installed for people, some of some really obscure brands and they all locked.


----------



## jamespoo (Dec 17, 2016)

thanks for the help guys i will checkout Boot Chimp and does anybody know how much a cheap sata to ide adapter would cost would be better i think to install my 320gb hdd in the xbox rather then my 80gb


----------



## TheLegendofMario (Dec 18, 2016)

Just get a 500 GB Western Digital Caviar Blue IDE HDD, Best IDE Hard drive, I've ever owned, It's nice and fast and I use it in my Xbox.


----------



## jamespoo (Dec 18, 2016)

TheLegendofMario said:


> Just get a 500 GB Western Digital Caviar Blue IDE HDD, Best IDE Hard drive, I've ever owned, It's nice and fast and I use it in my Xbox.



i live in new zealand its really hard to find a ide hdd and shipping cost are way to high to get one shipped from overseas


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 18, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390559601168?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It's confirmed working on the Xbox.
With that one, you can get a SATA drive on the XBox.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Dec 18, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390559601168?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> It's confirmed working on the Xbox.
> With that one, you can get a SATA drive on the XBox.


But he needs a ATA/133 cable that it works.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 18, 2016)

There's an IDE cable inside the old XBox.
The stock one suffices.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Dec 18, 2016)

ATA/133                              ATA/66(Old cable)


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 18, 2016)

80 wire cables work exactly the same as 40 wire cables.
The only difference is that they alternate between dummy wires (not connected) and connected wires)
It literally has no impact on operations.


----------



## Rocky5 (Dec 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> 80 wire cables work exactly the same as 40 wire cables.
> The only difference is that they alternate between dummy wires (not connected) and connected wires)
> It literally has no impact on operations.


They are ground wires and they reduce the interference caused by SATA to IDE converters, they also slightly increase HDD speed. ( talking a second or two here )


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 29, 2016)

I've had multiple Xboxes running 40 wire cables on SATA drives.
Still work fine.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Dec 29, 2016)

Some adapters don't work with 40 wire cables.


----------



## MSearles (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't have a pc with IDE connections. Does the sata to ide adapters work well?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2017)

The Kingwin IDE to SATA one does work.
You might try your luck with cheaper ones but there's no guarantee they work.


----------



## MSearles (Jan 24, 2017)

Are you referring to this? If not, can you provide a link?

https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?...TifgaHljTwnBRQPLrvuRoxoCFDvw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2017)

This one


----------



## MSearles (Jan 24, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> This one



It's $10 on Amazon. That's not terrible. Thank you for the help. 

Kingwin SATA to IDE Bridge Board ADP-06 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002SZDOM6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_jDSHybY3AHVXR


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2017)

No problemo.


----------



## MSearles (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm using an IDE to SATA adapter to upgrade to a 1TB Sata hdd. I boot my xbox up, disconnect the IDE cable from the xbox disc drive and plug it in to the SATA adapter which already has a molex plugged in from my pc, and then plug the SATA adapter in to the hard drive. Every time I try this my xbox freezes instantly. What am I doing wrong? I can feel the new hard drive spinning, so it's being powered.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2017)

Do it after it has been booted.


----------



## skarmachild (Feb 18, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Do it after it has been booted.



You seem very helpful with all this. I'll be softmodding my XBOX soon which doesnt seem too hard, the HD replacement seems a little bit more tricky but seems straightforward still.

Is there any specific SATA sizes that aren't compatible (I dont mean memory size, like 2.5" or 3.5" or whatnot?). Thanks (:


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 18, 2017)

A Kingwin SATA to IDE adapter is the one confirmed working in softmodded Xboxes.
As long as the drives support drive locking (most of them do), the max you can get in there is a 2TB one, 2.5" or 3.5".
I'd personally do a 3.5" one.


----------

